
Fat shaming linked to greater health risks - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/9779.html
======
AtheistPUA
This is a "no-brainer" as they say. If you're getting "fat shamed", this means
you are probably "fat", and thus are much more prone to health risks. Case
closed.

~~~
grzm
The claim is stronger than that: the shaming itself plays a role independent
of other factors. From the article:

 _The team … found that, above and beyond the effects of body mass index (BMI)
and depression, higher levels of weight bias internalization were associated
with increased risk for cardiovascular and metabolic disease._

~~~
cocktailpeanuts
I can't believe people are wasting their life on earth doing these types of
research. I am not saying fat shaming is good. The point is, this "research"
is factually incorrect and only shows how narrow minded these people are.
These people should travel the world more and see how people from other
culture think and live, before making these bullshit assumptions and just
writing a paper that rationalizes their own made up hypothesis.

Here's an excerpt from this article:

"“We are finding it has quite the opposite effect. When people feel shamed
because of their weight, they are more likely to avoid exercise and consume
more calories to cope with this stress. In this study, we identified a
significant relationship between the internalization of weight bias and having
a diagnosis of metabolic syndrome, which is a marker of poor health.”"

I have lived in multiple cultures and I know for a fact that in many countries
where "fat shaming" is not politically incorrect, people tend to fat shame
others all the time, and as a result people try to stay thin so they don't get
made fun of. This of course also has its drawbacks since people are always
stressed out about their looks, etc. but I'm just talking about fact. Fat
shaming, in many contexts, __do __cause people to exercise more and eat less.
This is literally what these people talk about in their everyday lives. And
this is why you never see any fat people in some cultures.

The reason why these people came to this false conclusion was probably
because:

1\. They started out with a wrong hypothesis (because that was their agenda to
begin with) and just looked for evidence to back up that theory.

2\. They have never talked to actual people about their own research and just
wasted their time doing these esoteric research in their labs.

3\. They examined "159 adults". 159 people to come to this conclusion, are you
kidding me?

4\. USA, which values political correctness, is a completely different
environment than rest of the world where there are a lot of other factors.
These people should get rid of the thinking that America is the center of the
world and meet the world and do their research with an open mind. And when i
say open mind, I mean they should acknowledge the fact that "politically
correctness" is also a subjective thing.

p.s.

And like parent said, if you're fat, you ARE unhealthy already. I think
there's a problem with a culture that gives the illusion that it is OK to be
fat. Of course it's not nice to make fun of others for ANYTHING, but Fat is
fat, and fat is unhealthy. Nothing changes that.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
To be fair, that above list was made up too - there's no evidence they cherry-
picked results to fit their agenda, that they never talked to actual people,
that 159 is an insufficient sample, and USA fat people are different. Talk
about BS, that's a bushel right there.

~~~
cocktailpeanuts
Did i put this on a science journal?

~~~
grzm
I'm confused. I understood your list of criticisms of the paper as reasons why
the paper doesn't have a valid conclusion. I would expect these to be
scientifically valid criticisms if they're expected to be valid criticisms of
science, even if they aren't in a science journal. (My head is spinning a bit
writing that.) I must be misunderstanding. Can you clarify what you mean?

(Note that my initial comment is just that the article is claiming more than
'AtheistPUA is putting forward, regardless of whether it's conclusions are
valid or not.)

~~~
cocktailpeanuts
You are not confused. you just disagree with me. That's fine. Just say you
disagree.

It's funny that you think a comment on HN is equivalent to a research paper on
a science journal.

You can call me bullshit if I ever publish a paper on this with above 4 items
claiming this to be "science".

Well, until then.

~~~
grzm
Thanks for taking the time to clarify. I appreciate it.

With regards to calling any of your comments bullshit, I think you're
confusing me with 'JoeAltmaier.

I certainly don't consider an HN comment equivalent to a research paper. I
_do_ think that an HN comment calling into question the validity of a journal
article should strive for validity itself. If we disagree, that's where we do.

------
andrew_wc_brown
This is the link to the article in full detail with citation.
[http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/oby.21716/full](http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/oby.21716/full)
The citiations is linked to a website where I could not gain access.

Here are my critisims:

* 178 people from one community is too small of a data sample. * The majority were black older women so there could be cultral/racial bias * They do not state the details of their 'weight-loss program' so we can't scrutize its effectiveness. * They don't even shame the patients, they just measure their mood.

I was really hoping they were going to make participants walk the street naked
as people say "Shame, Shame, Shame." and the measure the affect.

I hear Japan has a fat tax and it works. Japanese companies can be taxed for
having fat employees.

------
sonnyhe2002
This article makes a broad statement which is bad. It loosely links research
done that is not about fat shaming and uses fat shaming in its propaganda.
Even if fat shaming makes the fat person less healthy, mayhap the shame will
deter the rest of the population from being fat, and therefore have an overall
benefit. We can see this in asian countries where being fatty is not
advertised like it is in the western world.

------
cooper12
I'm pretty sure this thread is getting brigaded. Two new accounts with
usernames like "AtheistPUA" (which stands for pickup artist [0]) and
"truthexposer" who both espouse fat-shaming, with the latter explicitly
calling woman fat, and neither demonstrating that they have read the article.

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seduction_community](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seduction_community)

